# light fixture help



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 

I need to buy new light fixture for my 30 gallon planted tank as old one almost broke. I need an advice.
Should I buy old style T5HO one (similar to that I had before) or new LED one ?
I'm looking on AQUEON 68304 Optibright Plus Led Lighting System vs. 
Aquatic Life Marquis Freshwater Aquarium Light Fixture 30-Inch T5 HO with 2-Lamps and Timer. Is new LED ones are better now and how often if ever I have to change LED lights (vs. T5HO that I had to change every year).
Any help appreciated.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I would stay with what you know which are the T5HO.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I would stay with what you know which are the T5HO.


But Why ? According what I've researched on Internet is cheaper on electricity bill and in maintenance (don't need to change lamps every year). But I'm not sure how effective they are for planted (low light plants) aquarium.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I honestly think that in our application of planted tanks changing t5ho bulbs once a year could be a myth. I decided to stop changing them out once a year and just let them run until they die. When a t5ho bulb reaches end of life the light output is weakened even in the weaken state it still gives out more par value then a led. If you are going for low light plants then go for leds. Just remember if the leds breaks it's a lot of trouble to fix then it is to pop out a tube and replace it. As for the money saved from energy I would sit down and actually calculate how much you save vs what you can grow. I did a calculation years and years ago because people keep telling me that they save money by using leds but then I look at their tank and look at mines... errr they can't grow much or at a decent rate and from my calculation if I were to switch to leds I will save around 20-30 bucks a year but then I can't grow anything I want.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I honestly think that in our application of planted tanks changing t5ho bulbs once a year could be a myth. I decided to stop changing them out once a year and just let them run until they die. When a t5ho bulb reaches end of life the light output is weakened even in the weaken state it still gives out more par value then a led. If you are going for low light plants then go for leds. Just remember if the leds breaks it's a lot of trouble to fix then it is to pop out a tube and replace it. As for the money saved from energy I would sit down and actually calculate how much you save vs what you can grow. I did a calculation years and years ago because people keep telling me that they save money by using leds but then I look at their tank and look at mines... errr they can't grow much or at a decent rate and from my calculation if I were to switch to leds I will save around 20-30 bucks a year but then I can't grow anything I want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Now it makes sense to me. Although the only 2 plants I was able successfully grow in my 30 gal is Amazon Sword and java fern (not even java moss). And I also noticed that after about a year my sword gets more agley and when I replace the bulbs it slowly disappears


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll give you a picture example (you can tell I don't like leds lol)

Tanks started around Christmas of last year, it's hard to tell on the first pic but S.Repens is there.










a little over 2 months of growth, the gap between the S.Repens and the four leaf clover carpet are the portions I have sold off. This is with a dual T5HO.










Tank started on Black Friday of last year.










Tank as of today a little over 3 months. As you can see the S.Repens has grown but not by much at all.










Both tanks are running pressurized co2 and get fertilization.

Just in case you are not familiar with S.Repens, this is my tank from a very long time ago the front carpet is S. Repens.

S. Repens carpet


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I'll give you a picture example (you can tell I don't like leds lol)
> 
> Tanks started around Christmas of last year, it's hard to tell on the first pic but S.Repens is there.
> 
> ...


The light fixture on your top picture is vey similar as my. The only reason I'm replacing it I already broke 2 sets of legs on it over 10 years and now no longer can buy replacements as Aquatic life don't make them anymore. So I need to buy new fixture. lol


----------

